# Yea! We now have a web site



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We just made a web site to help sell our place so we can move to a retirement community.

Please visit the web site if you are interested. Or send us a comment or two if we did something wrong. It's our very first try at a web site....

Thanks

offgrid150.simpl.com


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

here is an active link for it offgrid150


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Good job on the website. Your place is just lovely!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Woops. Might help anyone looking at this thread to have a bit more info to entice yo into looking.

Our place is 60 wooded acres in eastern WA, near Lake Chelan, with a 3,500 sq ft off-grid home. 

I put it up here a few months ago and got some response but we were told a web site would be better. Tell that to a retired couple who have never had a web site. Ha! We naturally didn't listen to that and listed it with a local agent. In 3 months we had zero people come to look at it. So much for agents...... As of last Monday we killed the listing.

Well, Kathe figured it out how to make a web site so here it is.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Don


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice! GLWS!

By the way, Mnn2501's link works for me, but yours does not.


Tim


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. It appears we don't know much about links either.

Don


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is updated ad. Thanks for looking.

Chelan, WA. Beautiful 3,500 sf, custom solar home on 60 secluded wooded acres in eastern WA. Backed by National Forest/DNR on south and west and only two absentee owners on the North and East. Perfect for country living, retreat, family compound, B&B, or co-own with friends. Already divided into three 20-acre parcels, so up to 5 more homes could be built. $525,000. By Owner. Website: offgrid150.simpl.com. Email: [email protected]


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh........I love it!!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We are in the east end of Washington State Game Management Unit 243. All the green on the map is public land so no need to ask to hunt / hike / ride / snowmobile etc.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

If anyone would like more info or video, feel free to contact us.

Thanks,

Don


----------

